
Man gets 30 days in jail for drone crash that knocked woman unconscious - alanpage
https://www.theverge.com/2017/2/27/14755116/jail-sentence-drone-crash-30-days-seattle
======
Cpoll
There's not enough info in this article, sadly.

If an operator logs a bunch of practice hours but makes a mistake in a crowded
area and collides with someone, is that negligence necessitating this sort of
punishment?

If the device isn't badly maintained but has an unexpected failure and
collides with someone, is that negligence?

Now read those questions again with a different context, say "bicycle" or
"skateboard." Statistically speaking, if drones are much more likely to cause
injury than bicycles, maybe there needs to be laws. If not... well, I'm not
sure it's expedient to ban everything in order to save the children.

~~~
Zanni
Agree that there's not enough info in the article, but the fact that he got
jail time is a pretty significant bit of information. You suggest comparing
the incident to losing control of a bicycle or skateboard, but those aren't
powered, like a drone. And bicycles and skateboards are allowed to mix with
pedestrians--drone's aren't. So really, a better comparison would driving a
moped up onto a sidewalk and knocking someone unconscious. Now it sounds a lot
like negligence.

